# How to Remove Quick Coupling on L3710?



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm tired of oil dripping on my workshop floor, so I want to take a crack at putting a new hydraulic fitting on my L3710. See the photo.

It appears that fluid is dripping downward onto the male threads on the center fitting, down near the bottom. There is an angled fitting with hex sides on it at the very bottom. Then there are the male threads. Then there's a round nut with two flat spots. It's not a hex.

I think I need to turn the round nut clockwise to take the fitting off the threads, but there is no room to put a wrench on it. It looks like someone tried to put a pipe wrench on it a long time ago.

How am I supposed to take this thing off? I think I can get at it if I take off the fitting to the right, but then I open myself up to the danger of creating a new leak when I reinstall that fitting.

I don't know why a threaded connection would leak. I am concerned about the condition of the male thread as well as the coupler threads. I don't know of any way to test it except for doing the whole job and then using the hydraulics. That means I could end up doing this job over and over until the leak goes away.

I read about a sealant people put on hydraulic threads. Wondering if I should use it.


----------



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Also wondering if I should replace the male fitting. Because the nut has pipe wrench marks on it, I think it may have been overtightened and damaged, and maybe the male threads are damaged, too.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

always best to replace them as pairs


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

I would spray a degreaser and wash with a pressure washer, to get it clean and dry. Then run it to see just what is leaking. You might just need to remove them and put on new sealing tape the fittings. And like willy55 says replace both sides of a quick coupler if that is what it needs.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Suburban Plowboy,

I agree with Rhino, clean it up and see where it is leaking. You have disconnects on two of the lines. I would disconnect it and see if you can get some slack to work on the threaded connection with two wrenches. If you don't like that approach, disconnect the closer threaded connection to get at the middle.


----------



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

I think I know where the leak is, but I can't see any way to get a wrench on it without taking off the fitting to the right.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Unfortunately that might be your only option. Clean the area thoroughly with break cleaner or pressure wash so no contamination. Iv worked on equipment were you have to disconnect multiple hoses to get to the problimatic one. It's just the nature of the beast. Good luck


----------

